# quel émulateur windows pour Big Sur M1 ?



## dooub (19 Octobre 2021)

bonjour à tous, 
je poste ici car le sujet est à la fois logiciel et matériel, dites moi si c'est OK
Je souhaite faire tourner l'outil PHPP, outil de conception de maison passive, sur mon MacBook Air tout neuf, processeur M1 et MacOs Big Sur :
PHPP est basé sur Excel et développé sous windows. il est censé fonctionner sur MacOs mais des limitations sont possibles, dixit la documentation ... et bien sûr, je suis tombée dedans !
je pense donc essayer un émulateur windows pour faire tourner PHPP, je sais que d'autres l'ont fait, malheureusement pas sur Big Sur ni M1.
Pouvez vous m'aider ?
merci d'avance
D6


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2021)

dooub a dit:


> je poste ici car le sujet est à la fois logiciel et matériel, dites moi si c'est OK


Ca me semble plutôt relever du sous forum Windows…
Alors je déplace.


----------



## dooub (19 Octobre 2021)

merci, je n'avais pas vu ce forum...


----------

